# Qld to crack down on illegal wildlife trade



## GBWhite (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's the article.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ack-market-wildlife-trade-20140629-zsq30.html

George.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

so they wait until the horse has well and truly bolted then go chasing after the cross bred designer pythons, good luck with that lol. What is the difference between a jag escaping in Brisbane or a pure md, Darwin or bredli? nothing, so if they want to reduce the risk of escaped non local reptiles does this mean the will try and ban all reptiles outside their natural range? This whole thing is a joke the dept has no idea, sort after morphs like albinism lol no one wants albinos try jags, zebras and granites and who is breeding hybrids? only a very small number of dbags and no one wants them... They are so under funded that nothing will happen, if anything it will just make more people not renew their license and will just reduce the money available to the dept even more.


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 30, 2014)

What annoys me about this article is that they're merging two completely different issues into one.

I have absolutely no problem with them cracking down on human scum who mistreat and neglect their animals.

I don't care whether people breed jags, morphs, whatever; as long as they're taking care of their animals I don't believe it's a cause for concern.

But now people who read this article are going to associate cross breeding with animal abuse, and it's just going to give a bad rap to the hobby when it doesn't deserve it. The mention of drug dealers protecting their stash with venomous snakes was real sensational too, I'm sure it happens but gimme a break...


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 30, 2014)

...Because their efforts have worked so well in the past...


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 30, 2014)

The only people they are going to put a squeeze on are the law abiding license holders. It is already happening with licensed ven keepers. It will have sfa effect on the black market, if anything it will only encourage it.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 30, 2014)

Tigerlily said:


> What annoys me about this article is that they're merging two completely different issues into one.
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with them cracking down on human scum who mistreat and neglect their animals.
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more.


----------

